
The Free Lunch Is Over – A Fundamental Turn Toward Concurrency in Software - godelmachine
http://www.gotw.ca/publications/concurrency-ddj.htm
======
pmontra
This is from 2005 with graphs updated in 2009.

There are more mainstream or almost mainstream languages supporting
concurrency now than in 2005 but it's still a long way from using parallel
algorithms everywhere. One reason is that it's hard. Perhaps the only
technique that got really popular is map reduce.

